# Babysitting this little guy!



## morloch (Dec 12, 2012)

Any idea exactly what he is? I thought sulcata, I was told .. Crap forgot what I was told, either radiata or marinated. Anyway, I'm trying to perk him up a bit, he looked a little dry, but seems better now.


----------



## coreyc (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks like a marginated to me looks good


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Dec 12, 2012)

Not sure:/


Cute though!


----------



## morloch (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks!! And I meant marginated not marinated ! LolðŸ˜ƒ


----------



## jtrux (Dec 12, 2012)

Lol, def not marinated, marginated sounds about right!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Dec 12, 2012)

Yep, that's a baby marginated.


----------



## morloch (Jan 7, 2013)

Thank you all!!


----------



## Irwin4530 (Jan 7, 2013)

Cute little guy! are you sure you are going to be able to return him?!


----------



## morloch (Jan 8, 2013)

Already did!! ðŸ˜ƒ


----------

